# Has this cold front helped the Minnesota Boys???



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I went out Wed morning and we did alright. One canada and three ducks. Strangely though, no mallards. I was hoping this cold would have really had some birds moving but I think we may have been a day early. I couldn't make it out today and won't be able to Friday either. The weekend isn't looking so good for hunting either because I'm supposed to go muskie fishing on Mille Lacs.

The outdoor news said there were a lot of birds around the Leech Lake area. Did any of you guys see a push of birds the last couple days?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I havent been out yet since the cold front, but I cant wait to get out tonight and tomorrow morning! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

We did great yesterday morning in the field. Had our limit of honkers and lessers in 45 min. We also had a bonus snow which was rare!! Seen all kinds of mallards and wigeon around.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

wed morning lots of ducks in flocks of 15 to 20 very few mallards though two guys two limits fri morning very few ducks and shot zero we had one flock about 15 mallards come right into the decoys no one was paying attention and everyone missed seemed like the ducks we did see fri morning were mallards local ones twas clear this morning and wind came from sw. ice forming, big lake. seems as if well be waiting for more new birds one can never tell for sure se mn


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I was out last night and this morning. Lots of divers moving around! Didn't see much for geese or mallards though.

Those divers are sure fun though!


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

I live in Roseau county and man are the ducks here we are heading out into a corn filed in the morning will keep you posted.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

talked to guys coming off of weaver bottoms sat morn we were bow huntung whitewater they said lots of divers very few mallards though. they had a mixed bag redheads cans bluebills ringnecks went by the landing 930 am birds in the air and steady shooting. stopped again at 1130 am and talked to the guys who just came off they said it looks like the recent cold front moved some birds down they were local guys


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

We hunt just North of the weaver bottoms on the WI side. We (3 guys) limited out in under 2 hours with a mixed bag of 8 different kinds of birds Saturday morning. I think the cold snap has definitely brought new birds into the area as well as some larger flocks of northern Mallards which I had not been seeing until Saturday


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well Sunday was interesting. We had to break about 1/2 inch of ice on one of our favorite lakes. If you could keep the landing zone open the shooting was great.

I was freezing over shortly after opening it up. Made for an interesting morning hunting. Man I love duck hunting. Shot Blue Bills, Ringnecks, and 1 Redhead.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Ducks all over the place now. Better than it's been in years.

My wife and I took mixed bag limits on both Sat and Sunday. Sunday we were done in the first 25 minutes!


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

R Buker said:


> Ducks all over the place now. Better than it's been in years.
> 
> My wife and I took mixed bag limits on both Sat and Sunday. Sunday we were done in the first 25 minutes!


Sounds like a good combination of alot of birds and a couple of pretty good shooters


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know about pretty good shooters but we did get lucky!

Fun though.


----------

